# ashford vs watchgooroo



## bracque (Jul 27, 2013)

hi all, anyone dealt with ashford or watchgooroo before? both seem to have good feedback in this forum, just wondering if there is a general preference for one.

they have a combat sub i like (ashford for 360 plus tax, watchgooroo for 389 plus tax). i am thinking $30 more for an authorized dealer is good value, even if ashford also has 2 year warranty (their own). i live in NYC, does having an AD watch matter or would i have to mail it in somewhere regardless.

thanks.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I bought my Airman from Ashford and it came in a box with a stamped warranty card.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am pretty sure that they are the same company.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

I just bought a GL0094 from watchgooroo last Friday. They were great. I paid $319.00 and it came with an ETA inside and drilled lugs. That price was for multiple models, still is I think. Check them out, that’s a hard deal to beat.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

I just checked eBay, watchgooroo is still selling Combat Subs for $319.00!


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Ashford and watchgooroo are both under the same umbrella and are ADs for Glycine. Prices vary over time between them, but they draw from common inventory.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

I buy Glycines from both of them..also consider Glycine Direct on the 'bay..the 3 seem to alternate best prices between them..just pick the best price and you'll be very satisfied, imo..good luck hunting!!..


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah glycine-direct has some killer sales on Airman modes right now. They have the DC-4 for $389!


----------



## AurelioS (Apr 13, 2006)

Bought an Airman GMT from Ashford; deal was too good not to  

Just picked up my second Glycine from them (Combat Sub "Goldeneye")... fun-fun-fun!


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah glycine-direct has some killer sales on Airman modes right now. They have the DC-4 for $389!


Should I get the Purist or GMT hand version?


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)

Just picked up a DC-4 from them. Fantastic deal!


----------



## bracque (Jul 27, 2013)

rschmidt97 said:


> I just checked eBay, watchgooroo is still selling Combat Subs for $319.00!


Thanks, that is a sweet deal and some nice watches at that price, but I was eyeing the Vintage GL0261 at 389.00 (360.00 on Ashford).

Although 319.00 almost begs the question, why not two?


----------



## bracque (Jul 27, 2013)

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah glycine-direct has some killer sales on Airman modes right now. They have the DC-4 for $389!


DC-4 is up to $550 now, looks like you got a great flash deal.


----------



## roninja (May 10, 2013)

thedonn007 said:


> Should I get the Purist or GMT hand version?


I got one of each. The GMT version was the 46mm Black (GL0059), and the DC-4 Purist (GL0072). I love'em both!!! Put them on a bund strap and they look awesome. Got the last leather Bund Strap from Strapsco (24mm tan) for my GL0059. Can't wait for the straps to come in!!! It'll look awesome!!! Like I'm a veteran WWII pilot or something lol!!!

Just to let you know, the original Airman was one of the most popular watches worn by US pilots during the Cold and Vietnam War. Back then, they retailed for about $100 apiece while a Rolex GMT Master cost $150. Funny how now a GMT Master will set you back almost $10k, while the current MSRP for a Glycine Airman is about $3k-$4k brand new.

Before they were acquired by Invicta in 2016, I couldn't find an automatic version for less than $2k, and that was used, not brand new. I don't know how Ashford can afford to sell them brand new for less than $400 apiece, including tax. With the exception of no longer having drilled lugs, the quality's about the same. From what I've heard, Invicta's only involved in Glycine's marketing. The watches are still made at their plant in Switzerland, although their website is now based in China which really sucks!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Have inbound a new Airman 42 GMT GL0067 for $299 delivered, from Ashford









Usually wait for one of the 3 dealers (ashford, watchgooroo and glycine-direct) to get under $300 for Glycine Combat automatics and under $150 for Glycine quartz chronos, sometimes even lower.

I think we were getting new subs for $279 delivered over the recent holidays, and $141 new, delivered for the quartz chronos:



Under $300 for a 200m WR Swiss Made 10mm thin diver with sapphire is irresistible.


----------



## bracque (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice collection! How often do the combat subs auto drop below 300? That is a great deal.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

roninja said:


> thedonn007 said:
> 
> 
> > Should I get the Purist or GMT hand version?
> ...


I went with the purist since it is closer to the original airman.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah glycine-direct has some killer sales on Airman modes right now. They have the DC-4 for $389!


Ahem........ glycine direct is watchgooroo as well.

Take whatever price from glycine direct and "offer" a little less to the watchgooroo.......... it'll probably work.


----------



## CajunK (Sep 26, 2016)

Bought both of my Glycines from Watchgooroo. Authorized dealer and unbeatable prices.


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

So, a bit of an anecdotal experience with Watchgooroo. I've bought two watches from them in the last 30 days, and I'm just not sure if it's normal or not. Let me preface it by saying the watches both arrived perfectly fine. Kits were complete, books and papers were all there. However both times the shipping boxes had been obviously opened and barely resealed, and when the watch box was removed and opened, the watch was no longer on the pillow but sitting loosely next to the pillow. 

Both watches were shipped via UPS Surepost, so I understand UPS and USPS hands were touching the package. I had two deliveries between the Watchgooroo purchases arrive without incident so I'm inclined to believe it was an issue with UPS on their end somewhere. 

Just odd.

I enjoyed my experience with them otherwise. I plan on picking up an Airman next, and will probably get it from them.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

SeizeTheMeans said:


> So, a bit of an anecdotal experience with Watchgooroo. I've bought two watches from them in the last 30 days, and I'm just not sure if it's normal or not. Let me preface it by saying the watches both arrived perfectly fine. Kits were complete, books and papers were all there. However both times the shipping boxes had been obviously opened and barely resealed, and when the watch box was removed and opened, the watch was no longer on the pillow but sitting loosely next to the pillow.
> 
> Both watches were shipped via UPS Surepost, so I understand UPS and USPS hands were touching the package. I had two deliveries between the Watchgooroo purchases arrive without incident so I'm inclined to believe it was an issue with UPS on their end somewhere.
> 
> ...


Exact same thing happened with the glycine I received yesterday. Only difference is, like yours it was supposed to be smartpost (even had the USPS tracking number) however ups ended up delivering it.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, I just returned a watch to watchgooroo and rebought it from Ashford. Will save me $30.


----------



## romainelettuce (Mar 21, 2019)

thedonn007 said:


> Should I get the Purist or GMT hand version?


I have the same question. I just ordered the GMT. Even thought I don't need it I just did the GMT because I don't have another mechanical GMT at the moment. I also hope the 44 was the right size for me.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

SeizeTheMeans said:


> So, a bit of an anecdotal experience with Watchgooroo. I've bought two watches from them in the last 30 days, and I'm just not sure if it's normal or not. Let me preface it by saying the watches both arrived perfectly fine. Kits were complete, books and papers were all there. However both times the shipping boxes had been obviously opened and barely resealed, and when the watch box was removed and opened, the watch was no longer on the pillow but sitting loosely next to the pillow.
> 
> Both watches were shipped via UPS Surepost, so I understand UPS and USPS hands were touching the package. I had two deliveries between the Watchgooroo purchases arrive without incident so I'm inclined to believe it was an issue with UPS on their end somewhere.
> 
> ...


So I just received two Combat subs from Ashford ordered at different times and both arrived off the pillow, stamped warranty card but no instruction manuals.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

By the way my watchgooroo purchase shipped from Ashford 


UNITED TIME GROUP DBA ASHFORD

30 SHERWOOD LN

FAIRFIELD, NJ, 070043603, US

unfortunately I now have this message from UPS for the last two days

Your package has been delayed due to events beyond our control. We're adjusting delivery plans as quickly as possible.


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

thedonn007 said:


> Should I get the Purist or GMT hand version?


Treat yourself get both


----------



## AT-38C (May 18, 2020)

usclassic said:


> So I just received two Combat subs from Ashford ordered at different times and both arrived off the pillow, stamped warranty card but no instruction manuals.


Same here.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

As for my experience, I did message Watchgooroo after my Sub arrived, and asked them directly if they ship with the watch off the pillow for whatever reason, and if not, someone was indeed tampering at some point. They seemed quite disinterested, and left me with a "We'll look into it." answer.

I asked around on some FB groups and apparently some of the NJ UPS centers are notorious for messing with packages. I can't confirm that personally, just hearsay.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SeizeTheMeans said:


> As for my experience, I did message Watchgooroo after my Sub arrived, and asked them directly if they ship with the watch off the pillow for whatever reason, and if not, someone was indeed tampering at some point. They seemed quite disinterested, and left me with a "We'll look into it." answer.
> 
> I asked around on some FB groups and apparently some of the NJ UPS centers are notorious for messing with packages. I can't confirm that personally, just hearsay.


I've ordered a few from them...always off the pillow. Had to return one and the directions said not to fasten the strap.


----------



## ericcorolla (Jan 11, 2014)

watchgooroo is great...they don't usually respond to messages, but the prices are great and the items come as described. would buy again from them


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

I have purchased several watches from Ashford. Never had any bad experience with them. On one occasion I called them to see if they would offer a bit better discount as I was buying a few watches. They thanked me for being a loyal customer and extended a better discount. Can’t say fairer than that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

